

LowOrbit – A live connection with the ISS using data and visuals - jesalg
http://www.loworbit.co/

======
etcet
Is this actually a live feed?

~~~
jesalg
It depends on whether the ISS is on the dark side or the sunny side. We render
a prerecorded YouTube video if it's the former and a live UStream feed if it's
the latter. You can also change this yourself by going into the "Options"
menu.

